# W-LAN Bräuchte bitte Hilfe



## pcoffice (6. April 2004)

Hallo an alle.

Ich bin gerade am Netzwerkbauen und habe mir gedacht, dass ich es mal mit einem W-LAN versuche. Ich habe da aber einige offene Fragen dazu und hoffe Ihr Könnt mir helfen:

1. Mein Internetanbieter gibt mir eine 256 k/bit Leitung. Welche Verbindung hätte
    ich durch ein W-LAN (Netgear) bei einem normalen Download gegenüber das
    Kabel? Normale Downloadrate ca. 35kb/sec (3x 50cm Wände dazwisch.)
2. Das W-LAN sollte für 3 Rechner funktionieren. Welche Geräte wären dafür
    geeignet?
3. Wie verläuft dann die Konfiguration. Automatisch wie beim Router (XP)?


Vielen Dank im Voraus


PC OFFICE 

Walter Dürlinger


----------



## Sinac (6. April 2004)

1. Naja, das kommt auf die Wände und den Abstand an, aber 3 Wände a 50cm wird schon recht eng... Aber selbst wenn von den 54 MBit vom WLan nur 1 MBit übrig bleibt merkste das im Internet nicht.
Mit vernünftiger Hardware sollte eventuell auch mit den 3 Wänden klappen, also nimm nicht sonen D-Link Müll sondern lieber LinkSys oder AllNet, die machen was WLAN angeht echt gute Produkte.

2. Du brauchst für jeden Client eine WLan Karte, PCI oder PCMCIA oder USB oder so, einen AccessPoint und ggf. einen Router.

3. Unter XP läuft die Konfiguration ohne Probleme mit den meisten Karten. Den AccessPoint kannste über HTTP-Interface oder Telnet konfigurieren.

Und achte auf die Sicherheit, also WEP Verschlüsselung, SSID ohne Aussage und nicht broadcasten, MAC-Filter etc.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## fluessig (6. April 2004)

> also nimm nicht sonen D-Link Müll


dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Ich hab mir eine D-Link Karte gekauft und ich habe durch eine 20 cm Betonwand hervorragenden Empfang zum fast 70m entfernten Accesspoint und das mit der beigelegten Antenne.


----------



## mike_h (6. April 2004)

*Internet nicht merken ?*

Also ich habe ein W-Lan das eigentlich gut klappt.
Aber wenn die Übertragung schlecht wird  ist es stark im Internet zu merken, es wird eben sehr langsam.
Ich habe jetzt Kabel gezogen - ist deutlich schneller - und sicherer.

Ciao
Mike
PS: habe Allnet PCMCIA und D-Link Karten verwendet  und eigentlich keinen 
nennenswerten Unterschied festgestellt. 1 Betondecke, 1 Ytonwand und 2 Leichtbauwände -> nix mehr.
Nur hat Allnet einen superbe.... ....  Service -> gar keinen.


----------



## pcoffice (6. April 2004)

Danke Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

PC OFFICE


----------

